# Should I Start Collecting Now?



## Coconutkisses (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, So I'm 14 and I want to become a makeup artist. I was wondering if I should start collecting mac collections now and just not open anything until I'm older? Or start collecting mac brushes?


----------



## Junkie (Mar 14, 2010)

Cosmetics have a shelf life too - just like food, it does expire!

I'd stick to items you'll use on yourself for now - and the idea of brushes is a great one - they are a good investment. With retail prices as they are, it can take awhile to build a solid collection


----------



## LC (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with junkie, but not to mention you will probably want to change what you want to do in life 5 more times before you even turn 18. When I was 14 I wanted to be a physicist, and now I'm a makeup artist lol.

However, if you're dead set on it, instead of collecting makeup now, try collecting money. Set up an account that you can put money into little by little, and by the time your old enough to even need a kit, you'll have more than enough money saved up to buy everything you need at once.


----------



## Coconutkisses (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks It may be better anyways since I may have a pro card.


----------



## LC (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coconutkisses* 

 
_Thanks It may be better anyways since I may have a pro card._

 
Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no sense in paying full price now for products that may go bad when you can get stuff for 40% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who knows, maybe when you're 18 you can even work for mac, then you'd get 60% off!


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 14, 2010)

No,definitely don't do that.Dont collect makeup! lol Brushes yes,makeup no.But i think its really great at 14 you have already decided what you want to be.Good for you! My advice to you is right now what you want to do is get the best quality brushes and makeup that you or your parents can afford to buy.Don't worry right now about having the best of the best,the most expensive brushes or products or collecting makeup.Especially collecting makeup.Makeup expires and it you cant use it,especially on a clients.But you will learn all that in time.Only get makeup your going to use right now don't buy anything to save it.Just get makeup you want to use right now on your own face and your friends.Using your friends faces will be great practice for you.Just have fun with it.Experiment with fun looks play with all different colors.Watch youtube makeup tutorials,read makeup books,read information on the makeup blogs and Specktra.Im sure you will be great MUA.A great starter book i like to recommend to young people wanting to start to learn about makeup is a book called ," Jemma Kidd Make-up Masterclass: Beauty Bible of Professional Techniques and Wearable Looks ".Its a great starter tool for you i think.There is alot of information in this book.Its not too expensive but keeping in mind you are 14.Maybe you have some money saved up from an allowance or maybe your parents would buy it as a gift for you if you ask.Your parents can find it on Amazon.com for cheap.Your parents can also buy it used on Amazon for even cheaper.Here's a link Amazon.com: Jemma Kidd Make-up Masterclass: Beauty Bible of Professional Techniques and Wearable Looks (9780312573713): Jemma Kidd: Books


Goodluck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Follow your dreams!


----------



## x_ladydanger (Mar 28, 2010)

Collecting brushes is a good idea. But like someone else said, saving money would be a better idea. Open a savings account!

When I was 15 I wanted to be a make up artist and never changed my mind. I'm 23 now and have only just started training. wish I'd done it earlier!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with savings money though a good brush collection takes awhile to build so that is a good idea, too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with saving as much as you can, although it never hurts to buy the things you really like to practice on yourself.  But I wouldn't purchase with the mindset of collecting.


----------



## slipnslide (Mar 30, 2010)

If you really want a huge variety of colors to work with, if I were you I'd save up and get the Yaby Best of Both Worlds palette. I sure could have used it when I was your age- it would have saved me tons of cash.


----------

